# Q about other rims that would fit a DGT6000



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I am wanting to get a set of superlugs for my DGT6000 and I like the idea of mounting them on a second set of rims so I can switch out the tires as needed.

I would like to know what other rims fit on the Craftsman. 

I really like the look of the Murray GT rims that have a different offset for a wider stance. 

I have also found some John deer rims on ebay. Have a wanted ad placed on my local CraigsList.

So I assume I need a 12" rim right? And for the width? If I read the sidewall correctly last night it has 24X10-12 (but it was late and I could not see well) They are the oem tires. It is about 5 years old. 

Also - what size superlugs should I order? I would like as much tire as possible without any interference with the deck etc..

I have a Tractor Supply close to my house. They seem to have good prices on the tires.

Thanks for any help and GOD BLESS!

john


----------

